# Living well is the best revenge...



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Living well is the best revenge...but I digress. 

Life is too short, y'all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

You're just saying that cuz you have a room with a balcony above Bourbon St.

Man, I don't know if I love you or hate you right now!! LMAO

Seriously, though...I do agree. See, for me I am enjoying the fact that Regret and I have been working so hard since Dday March 2012. Especially when all of our former friends, who sided with the xOM (cuz they blamed me for his wife leaving), think Regret has had an easy road.

I'm glad that they will soon know that Regret and I are packing up and moving 1100 miles away from this place and that the xOM is still living alone.

We don't have a lot of money...however, I think we are living better than we ever have.

Now...OT...I wanna hear about all of the beads you give out. Oh, and if there are pics, all the better!! Have a great time, man.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

old timer said:


> Living well is the best revenge...but I digress.
> 
> Life is too short, y'all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey OT, while you're there, can you grab me a Muffaletta Sandwich and a Bloody Mary? NOLA, one of the coolest places I've ever visited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Just had some Louisiana coffee - that'll wake you up! (now I know why its served in those lil demitasse cups). 

Bloody Marys and MG parades just around the corner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> You're just saying that cuz you have a room with a balcony above Bourbon St.
> 
> Man, I don't know if I love you or hate you right now!! LMAO
> 
> ...


.
.

Taking quite a few pics. 
Won't be able to share them til I get back on the home puter, though. 

Hung out in a lil bar at the edge of the "Quarter" last night on Frenchman St. 
Mainly local college crowd (Tulane, Loyola, Xavier). 
I'm in my element. Love hanging out w/ the youngsters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds like it's exactly the place for you, especially now.

And I also think that that old saying about the best revenge is true - for me, though, it's more like 'the best of everything is living well.' Just live well for yourself, OT.


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Will do, my dear Ethernet friend. 

About to head back down to the Quarter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just remember, OT, SOME of the "ladies", in NOLA bars aren't as advertised, if you know what I mean. I had a buddy who found out the HARD way. LOL


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Rookie4 said:


> Just remember, OT, SOME of the "ladies", in NOLA bars aren't as advertised, if you know what I mean. I had a buddy who found out the HARD way. LOL


Really???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

